# Basswood Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got a piece of basswood from Dick Strauss. Got around to turning it yesterday. It has a lot of spalt in it. Was kinda punky, knots inside and difficult to turn. I busted the tenon off 3 times and decided to use a faceplate which meant screw holes. So I saved the sanding dust mixed with epoxy to fill them. The Hunter tool worked pretty good on it and also spent some time sanding. I think it turned out pretty good especially with the spalt. So anyway with a little patience made it work. It has 1 coat of antique oil on it. It is 10" X 4".


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That is one great looking bowl Bernie. Love the grain or spalt whatever you call it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie great looking bowl. Love the do hickey oh spalting.  Keep up the turning because some of us are on idle.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie..................WOW


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep that one was a bear. One of the most difficult I have turned. I had thought a couple of times of putting it in the firewood pile but just kept plugging and it turned out nicer than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Thanks guys. Yep that one was a bear. One of the most difficult I have turned. I had thought a couple of times of putting it in the firewood pile but just kept plugging and it turned out nicer than I could have ever imagined.



hence the "ninety-nine per cent perspiration"

Great job, the wood is fantastic.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice bowl Bernie, you could cover the bottom with base then no body would see where the screws were. But great recovery from what a lot of people would have binned, when the tenon broke.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie seems the best bowls most of the time come from the fire wood pile.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore you got that right. Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Excellent work Bernie!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Very very nice bowl, the wood is gorgeous and the craftsmanship is superb, as usual. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bernie, I know basswood is techinically a hardwood but it's the preferd wood for woodcarvers. It is the softest of the carving woods. I have never seen it spalted. Very pretty spalting. It suprises me that you were able to turn it with punky parts, as it can be punky at time without spalt or rot. When a carver runs into that punk.. it's usually curtains! Nice job Bernie... a fantastic bowl!

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

A great piece of work Bernie. As I've said before, who'd have thought fungus could make something look so good. (No. That's not a reference to your facial hair)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Hey nzgeordie I am proud of those facial hairs. I earned each and every one of those. Yep Corey I almost gave up on this one but I mixed up some 5 minute epoxy (used all of both tubes) and then mixed in Denatured Alcohol to thin it and help wick it into the wood. I let it dry for 24 hrs and that worked like a charm.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Nice bowl Bern, I like it a lot. I was turning a bowl for the wife today and the wood was punky and had heart rot so it ended up being something other than a bowl. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Very nice looking bowl Bern. I like the wood and the work is excellent. I thought I replied to this yesterday,but must of not submitted the reply. Mitch


----------

